# trac account manager plugin



## Zack (21. April 2011)

Hi,

ich habe gerade versucht auf meinem trac das account manager plugin zu installieren. Ich habe es per easy_install http://trac-hacks.org/svn/accountmanagerplugin/0.11 installiert und dann meine trac.ini im entsprechenden Projekt angepasst:


```
# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-

[agilo-backlogs]
product_backlog.columns = businessvalue:editable, roif, story_priority:editable, rd_points:editable|total_story_points
product_backlog.include_planned_items = False
product_backlog.name = Product Backlog
sprint_backlog.charts = burndown
sprint_backlog.columns = remaining_time:editable|total_remaining_time, owner:editable, drp_resources:editable
sprint_backlog.include_planned_items = False
sprint_backlog.name = Sprint Backlog

[agilo-general]
burndown_should_show_working_days_only = False
should_reload_burndown_on_filter_change_when_filtering_by_component = False
sprints_can_start_or_end_on_weekends = False
use_days_for_time = False

[agilo-links]
allow = requirement-story, story-task, bug-task, bug-story
bug.calculate = total_remaining_time=sum:get_outgoing.remaining_time
bug.task.copy = owner, sprint
bug.task.show = owner, remaining_time
cache.related = false
cache.timeout = 0
requirement.calculate = total_story_points=sum:get_outgoing.rd_points|type=story,mandatory_story_points=sum:get_outgoing.rd_points|type=story|story_priority=Mandatory,roif=div:businessvalue;mandatory_story_points
requirement.story.copy = owner
requirement.story.show = rd_points, story_priority
story.calculate = total_remaining_time=sum:get_outgoing.remaining_time,estimated_remaining_time=mul:rd_points;get_sprint.get_team_metrics.rt_usp_ratio
story.task.copy = owner, sprint
story.task.show = owner, remaining_time

[agilo-types]
bug = owner, sprint, priority
bug.alias = Bug
requirement = reporter, businessvalue, milestone, keywords
requirement.alias = Requirement
story = owner, sprint, rd_points, story_priority, keywords
story.alias = User Story
task = owner, sprint, remaining_time, drp_resources
task.alias = Task

[attachment]
max_size = 262144
render_unsafe_content = false

[browser]
color_scale = True
downloadable_paths = /trunk, /branches/*, /tags/*
hide_properties = svk:merge
intermediate_color = 
intermediate_point = 
newest_color = (255, 136, 136)
oldest_color = (136, 136, 255)
oneliner_properties = trac:summary
render_unsafe_content = false
wiki_properties = trac:description

[changeset]
max_diff_bytes = 10000000
max_diff_files = 0
wiki_format_messages = true

[components]
agilo.* = enabled
acct_mgr.admin.AccountManagerAdminPage = enabled
acct_mgr.notification.accountchangelistener = enabled
acct_mgr.web_ui.LoginModule = enabled
trac.web.auth.LoginModule = enabled 
trac.ticket.api.ticketsystem = disabled
trac.ticket.roadmap.roadmapmodule = disabled
trac.ticket.web_ui.ticketmodule = disabled
trac.versioncontrol.web_ui.main.versioncontrolui = enabled

[header_logo]
alt = (please configure the [header_logo] section in trac.ini)
height = -1
link = 
src = agilo/images/default_logo.png
width = -1

[inherit]
plugins_dir = 
templates_dir = /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/agilo-0.9.3-py2.5.egg/agilo/templates

[logging]
log_file = trac.log
log_level = DEBUG
log_type = none

[milestone]
stats_provider = DefaultTicketGroupStatsProvider

[mimeviewer]
enscript_modes = text/x-dylan:dylan:4
enscript_path = enscript
max_preview_size = 262144
mime_map = text/x-dylan:dylan,text/x-idl:ice,text/x-ada:ads:adb
php_path = php
pygments_default_style = trac
pygments_modes = 
tab_width = 8

[notification]
admit_domains = 
always_notify_owner = false
always_notify_reporter = false
always_notify_updater = true
ignore_domains = 
mime_encoding = base64
smtp_always_bcc = 
smtp_always_cc = 
smtp_default_domain = 
smtp_enabled = false
smtp_from = trac@localhost
smtp_from_name = 
smtp_password = 
smtp_port = 25
smtp_replyto = trac@localhost
smtp_server = localhost
smtp_subject_prefix = __default__
smtp_user = 
ticket_subject_template = $prefix #$ticket.id: $summary
use_public_cc = false
use_short_addr = false
use_tls = false

[project]
admin = 
descr = 
footer = Visit the Trac open source project at<br /><a href="http://trac.edgewall.org/">http://trac.edgewall.org/</a>
icon = agilo/images/favicon.ico
name = aranox
url = http://aranox.de:8000/aranox

[query]
default_anonymous_query = status!=closed&cc~=$USER
default_query = status!=closed&owner=$USER
items_per_page = 100

[report]
items_per_page = 100
items_per_page_rss = 0

[revisionlog]
default_log_limit = 100

[roadmap]
stats_provider = DefaultTicketGroupStatsProvider

[search]
min_query_length = 3

[svn]
branches = trunk,branches/*
tags = tags/*

[ticket]
default_cc = 
default_component = 
default_description = 
default_keywords = 
default_milestone = 
default_owner = 
default_priority = major
default_resolution = fixed
default_severity = 
default_summary = 
default_type = defect
default_version = 
max_description_size = 262144
preserve_newlines = default
restrict_owner = False
workflow = ConfigurableTicketWorkflow

[ticket-custom]
businessvalue = select
businessvalue.label = Business Value
businessvalue.options = |100|200|300|500|800|1200|2000|3000
businessvalue.value = 
drp_resources = text
drp_resources.label = Resources
i_links = text
i_links.label = Referenced By
o_links = text
o_links.label = References
rd_points = select
rd_points.label = Story Points
rd_points.options = |0|1|2|3|5|8|13|20|40|100
remaining_time = text
remaining_time.label = Remaining Time
sprint = select
sprint.label = Sprint
sprint.value = 
story_priority = select
story_priority.label = Importance
story_priority.options = |Mandatory|Linear|Exciter
story_priority.value = 

[ticket-workflow]
accept = new,assigned,accepted,reopened -> accepted
accept.operations = set_owner_to_self
accept.permissions = TICKET_MODIFY
leave = * -> *
leave.default = 1
leave.operations = leave_status
reassign = new,assigned,accepted,reopened -> assigned
reassign.operations = set_owner
reassign.permissions = TICKET_MODIFY
reopen = closed -> reopened
reopen.operations = del_resolution
reopen.permissions = TICKET_CREATE
resolve = new,assigned,accepted,reopened -> closed
resolve.operations = set_resolution
resolve.permissions = TICKET_MODIFY

[timeline]
abbreviated_messages = true
changeset_collapse_events = false
changeset_long_messages = false
changeset_show_files = 0
default_daysback = 30
max_daysback = 90
newticket_formatter = oneliner
ticket_show_details = false

[trac]
authz_file = 
authz_module_name = 
auto_reload = False
base_url = 
check_auth_ip = true
database = sqlite:db/trac.db
default_charset = iso-8859-15
default_handler = WikiModule
default_timezone = 
htdocs_location = 
ignore_auth_case = false
mainnav = wiki,timeline,roadmap,browser,tickets,newticket,search
metanav = login,logout,prefs,help,about
permission_policies = AgiloPolicy, DefaultPermissionPolicy, LegacyAttachmentPolicy
permission_store = DefaultPermissionStore
repository_dir = 
repository_type = svn
show_email_addresses = false
timeout = 20
use_base_url_for_redirect = False

[wiki]
ignore_missing_pages = false
render_unsafe_content = false
split_page_names = false
```

laut Dokumentation unter http://trac-hacks.org/wiki/AccountManagerPlugin sollte es dann einfach unter "Account" auftauchen. Tut es aber leider nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee warum?

Ra7or


----------

